# Fromm Food?



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone have an opinions of Fromm? I am feeding Wellness right now, but so many people I know say that Fromm is better quality, but cheaper price?

Anyone have opinions?


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Fromm 4 star and Fromm's Surf and Turf are outstanding dog foods. One of the best things about this product is that it is made in house in their own facility. I feel it is much better than Wellness and it isn't made by Menu like Wellness.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Fromm is not as widely available as other brands so you don't see a lot of people recommending it. 

I think it's a good food. The people I know that feed it are very happy with it. If you do a board search you should find a few threads on it.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Fromm is great, high quality food. My dog was on it for about 6 months. He had a shiny coat, nice poops, etc while on it. I had to switch because he's super picky and wasn't really fond of it.


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

We had our dogs on Nutro-switched them over to Wellness-and their coats were better. and they don't shed anywhere near as much as with the Nutro. But my gf said Fromm is much better quality, but her dogs shed. So, I am not sure..


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

We just tried Fromm and the dogs really loved - except that Minnie can't tolerate it and became ill again (this happens with a lot of foods for her). Now Tanner has two bags to finish. I like the quality of the food, and the price, so I'd totally feed it if Minnie could tolerate it.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm switching to this at the end of the month - hear awesome things about it!


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Which formulation were you thinking of?

Some look pretty good, some, not so great.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I have used Fromm and my breeder uses it. Said it has been the only dog food so far the almost all of her brood can eat. She has 1 or 2 that have to eat something else. There are several different kinds and price ranges. It is also made in the USA, Wisconsin to be exact.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

We are going to try a small bag of the grain-free when their current bag of Evo runs out. I'm eager to find out how they handle it.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie has eaten Fromms since the day he could eat solid food. the breeder fed all her dogs Fromms, so I just stuck with it. I think it's a great quality food, I like that it's made in house, and so far I've had no problems with it. I feed the Adult Gold Large Breed Formula. The only complaint I have is that you just can't go into any pet store and buy it. The store in my town orders it for me which is nice, since they don't carry it.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

That's what Rooney gets. He's been on it since he came home. Loves the large breed puppy formula. We use it because its a very high quality food, doesn't cost near as much as the other ones, and its made about 20 minutes north of where we live. Can't go wrong with local freshness!

But I have heard some dogs aren't fond of the taste, luckily we don't have those problems with our boy, he'll eat anything. So I suggest buying a small bag to start.


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

I think we are looking at the 4 star line.. I have just begun researching, but the furry friends are liking it so far as treats..


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> We are going to try a small bag of the grain-free when their current bag of Evo runs out. I'm eager to find out how they handle it.


What's wrong with Fromm Gold. Oh let me guess whole grains?????


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

sable123 said:


> What's wrong with Fromm Gold. Oh let me guess whole grains?????


Did I say there was anything wrong with Fromm Gold or grains? I choose to feed grain-free. I have never tried to convince anyone else to do the same. I have never said grain-free is superior to food with grain. This is what works for my dogs. It's not that confusing.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't let him bait you, Leah.  He turns every food thread into an argument for corn and grains.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, I have noticed that trend Jax. 

Aside from that, I am still eager to see what my dogs think of the Fromm. I'm so tempted to open the bag a bit early and see what it's like. I get a kick out of them trying new stuff.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Don't let him bait you, Leah.  He turns every food thread into an argument for corn and grains.


Just pointing out that it is irrational to think a vapid, pasty, sticky potato is superior to brown rice, whole oats & whole ground corn.

Just about the science.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

sable123 said:


> Just pointing out that it is irrational to think a vapid, pasty, sticky potato is superior to brown rice, whole oats & whole ground corn.
> 
> Just about the science.


I like potatoes better than rice, oats and corn lol - although I don't know if I've ever said I had made VAPID potatoes...


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm going to hijack this thread....just a tad....
We have in the past, fed our puppies Royal Canin Puppy Food...and had no issue with it.
Pups looked great, firm stools etc...
I decided to try "other foods" that should be better for them.
Wellness Supermix 5 Just for Puppy is what we are feeding right now.......
Ok...puppies have a "looser" stool than I would like, since I started the food.
They don't seem to "love" it either....anyone have similar experiences with this food?
????????


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Necroing this thread, cause I have just heard about this food. I had never seen it or read reviews about it (or I wasn't paying attention) and apparently it's very good.

Any other experiences with it, good or bad?


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I couldn't edit my post. 

But I also wanted to ask, what stores usually carry it if any?


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

When I first got my 5 year old GSD female from the animal shelter she was eating a grain food and had really bad gas. I switched her to Fromm's 100% Grain Free Surf & Turf and she has done wonderfully on it. No more gas. Solid stools. And she loves to eat it.

I get it locally (Green Bay) at a family pet food store that specializes in carrying dog food brands that aren't well known but have good recommendations behind them. 

Check out Fromm's website for a dealer near you. Fromm Family Foods - Dealers


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Eva, 9 months, has been on Fromm for 3 months now. She's doing amazing on it. Will eat it as treats. No stool problems at all and she loves it dry (even though I usually add stuff).


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> I'm going to hijack this thread....just a tad....
> We have in the past, fed our puppies Royal Canin Puppy Food...and had no issue with it.
> Pups looked great, firm stools etc...
> I decided to try "other foods" that should be better for them.
> ...


Robin I started out feeding Sage RC. His poop was solid. He did get gunky eyes and his coat seemed dull.

I tried wellness supermix 5 and Sage hated it. He would pick around it and eat the RC (mixing for slow transition). Next I tried Orijen and he loved it, great stools, great coat, no signs of allergies


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks sadie and Sunstreaked!

Unfortunately, the closest dealer is 3-4 hrs away from me, so I guess my only option is to order online.

What kind are you giving Eva?


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm thinking of ordering the Duck and sweet potato one to try it. Has anyone fed that kind?


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Dejavu said:


> I'm thinking of ordering the Duck and sweet potato one to try it. Has anyone fed that kind?



Yep, know that one. I started Eva on the chicken, then her next bag went to the duck and sweet potato and now she's on the Salmon a la veg. Every time I need a new bag, I go with a different flavor/protein. No problems whatsoever on any of the 3 we've already tried. 

Eva gets 3 heaping cups a day, one cup at each meal. I usually add in some leftovers, or some wet food (big tablespoon), yogurt, cottage cheese, etc.

She will, however, eat it dry with no problems. Hope your dog does as well on it!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Sunstreaked said:


> Yep, know that one. I started Eva on the chicken, then her next bag went to the duck and sweet potato and now she's on the Salmon a la veg. Every time I need a new bag, I go with a different flavor/protein. No problems whatsoever on any of the 3 we've already tried.
> 
> Eva gets 3 heaping cups a day, one cup at each meal. I usually add in some leftovers, or some wet food (big tablespoon), yogurt, cottage cheese, etc.
> 
> She will, however, eat it dry with no problems. Hope your dog does as well on it!


Thank you so much! Is Eva the puppy in your avatar? So cute. :wub:


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Dejavu said:


> Thank you so much! Is Eva the puppy in your avatar? So cute. :wub:


Yes, that's her and thank you!

Here's a more recent one pic - she's a GS / chow mix (although we don't see any chow!)


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

She's adorable!! And you're right, I don't see any Chow either.


----------

